

RESTful Web Service in Go Powered by the Google App Engine - sew
http://www.drdobbs.com/cloud/restful-web-service-in-go-powered-by-the/240006401

======
danieldk
I was looking for lightweight web frameworks/toolkits in Go the other day, and
as a newcomer I didn't really know where to start. From cursory Googling,
Gorilla seemed like a nice web toolkit and gorp a good 'O'RM.

Does anyone have experience with Gorilla or gorp? Any other recommendations?

~~~
coopernurse
Hey there. gorp author here. Happy to answer any questions about the package.
MySQL support is the most well tested -- I added Postgresql and SQLite
recently. Cheers.

~~~
danieldk
Thanks for the information! I'll play with gorp when I find some time...

------
EwanToo
It's interesting to see someone build a web service in Go. I've done a few
fairly trivial projects in it to see how it works and really liked it, but web
stuff doesn't seem it's natural domain.

Has anyone used it with a nice HTML templating system?

~~~
Riesling
Go has a pretty mature http library. Since it is also aimed at the appengine I
say the web is its natural domain.

A good templating system is the go mustache port: mustache.go

~~~
EwanToo
The http implementation is great but it doesn't really have a useful system
for letting web designers work on designs and coders code for example.

The mustache port looks like a big step towards that, thanks.

------
xionon
It looks like the GitHub repo is broken... <https://github.com/begoon/usvisa-
api/> Maybe it's just not published, yet?

